

Ask HN: WePay and Stripe - debacle

I've been looking at both WePay and Stripe lately. WePay is cheaper up to a break even point of $50, where Stripe becomes cheaper. Stripe seems to have better APIs but WePay is obviously the cheaper option.<p>What experience do you have with either service? Obviously in the future I would be moving to a direct merchant account to cut costs down a percentage point, but right now I'm looking towards RAD more than anything else.
======
kkt262
If you're setting up some kind of online storefront, Stripe is definitely the
way to go. They have a wonderful API that you should be able to easily
incorporate into your site.

------
EREFUNDO
Well it depends on your average transaction and whether if you're OK if your
customers are directed to the WePay site to make a payment.

~~~
debacle
Ah! I didn't know that they had to go through WePay to make payment. That's
good to know.

------
gravitronic
As a Canadian I am glad I don't have these types of problems worrying me at
night.

I get to use the only option (PayPal) and sleep easy!

.... :(

